# Eheim 2262 Flow



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I just finished setting up my 5' 112G tank and got the 2262 up and running yesterday. I had a 2262 set up on a 6' tank previously but was keeping tropheus at the time and they seemed to like the water current generated by the canister. For the new tank I've been considering keeping some angelfish. I've never had them before but am guessing the current is going to be too strong for them.

The 2262 is rated at 900gph but is probably closer to 600-700gph once filled with media. Eheim's 2260 was an identical unit but had a pump that was rated at 600gph without media. An expensive solution would be to swap out the 2262's pump for the one that came with the 2260.

Are there any reasonable options or should I let the angelfish idea go?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can always modify the stock spraybar by drilling larger holes, make a new & longer spraybar using 1/2" CPVC or 'play' with the direction the stock spraybar faces into the tank.

I've never kept Angel fish so can't advise specifically for them.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

+1 to larger holes on spray bar. I have a different canister on a 55g, I have 2 spray bars one with small holes one with larger holes. Originally when I first got the spray bar I felt the holes created too much flow because it was rescaping my sand, so i drilled the holes bigger. I think I actually went just a little too big, but resulted in less pressure and no more rescaping the sand. I did buy another spray bar which I didn't drill, one of these days I will drill it to find that happy medium.

Buy a second spray bar if you don't want to modify the one you have, and modify it. Don't go too big,go a little at a time and see what you think.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't comment on the canister item but I really like your avatar pick


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Austinite said:


> I can't comment on the canister item but I really like your avatar pick


  Thanks. They're WC petros I had with my trophs in my last tank.


----------



## samjac (Dec 27, 2013)

i have a 90 gallon where i was worried about the same thing with the 2262. as others had mentioned drilling slightly bigger holes will help. i added another stock spray bar and connected with a small piece of tubing, that def did the trick. awesome filter though....


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 2260 but its on a 125G tank. We mounted the spraybar on one end, cut to fit, and drilled the holes larger as the tank houses African red-eyed tetras and smaller cichlids. It works fine for all of these guys. I also attached some silk plants so that they hang over the where the spray bar exits, they lessen the flow also.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the 2262 with installation set 2, which is eheims spray bar kit. I also added the extension kit so in all it is nearly 2 ft long. For media I have ceramic tubes for mech and then a few layers of foam in the 2262 and the flow out of that spray bar is huge. Liking it.


----------

